# My van was broken into last night



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I walked out this morning and found my side door open. I looked inside and all my tools were in there. The only thing missing was my oxy/acetylene torches and my fresh tube of silver solder. My tool bag was a foot away from the torches and my Milwaukee 18v set was right next to that. Cops think it must've been a guy on a bike that couldn't carry much.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Time for hockey puck locks


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

That sucks man. I've been there. I never realized what they meant when they say that you feel violated, until then. My advice is to set up a security camera. In my experience they'll be back.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I feel your pain, that really makes someone angry. It's a coincidence but I dreamed last night that my garage full of tools were burglarized.

At least he didn't take everything. If you want I'll take pictures of my anti theft setup. Home made but way better than anything on the market.

Don't go with hockey puck lock, the locks will seize in rust and so easy to open with a bump key or rake.

I have chamberlain motion sensors on each side of the truck with a chime in my bedroom. I have one in a tree and the other hidden close to the BBQ. If there's too much people around you could put the motion sensor inside the truck. They are wonderful I know when my mail is delivered because the woman passes the sensor.

What the heck I'm out to take pictures for you.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I feel bad for you Debo. 

You'll bounce right back.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Cameras aren't the solution because you will only see the culprit with a hoodie after the burglary, by then your stuff is gone and you won't see his face. The proper way is prevention. The more hurdles he has he'll try another van. the grill in the windows are not great either and someone can also see whats inside.

What I like about my setup is that even if there isn't a lock in the hasp you don't know if there is a lock are not. The cover protects from bolt cutters and also grinders unless you want to spent 30 minutes at it. The cover protect against freezing rain. My locks are abloy pick proof too.

I wish you well Debo!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

My previous Master went to a midnight main line on New Years in college town years ago. Loaded the machine when he was done, left the door to the cube open while he went to get the rest of his stuff, came back about 2 minuets later to find his toolbox gone. That was the first year he was on his own.

Sorry to hear, but you lucked out!


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Debo. Last year I walked out to my truck to go to work and saw the door wide open. My heart sank. Didn't even want to look inside. Then I realized I just had a senior moment and left it open.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

That sucks. You should set it up so they try again. Wait in the bushes to introduce them to whatever you are allowed to protect your property with in CA.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

chonkie said:


> That sucks. You should set it up so they try again. Wait in the bushes to introduce them to whatever you are allowed to protect your property with in CA.


That would be a whistle. Maybe a strobing flashlight might fly in front of a pro flashlight judge.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

89plumbum said:


> Sorry to hear that Debo. Last year I walked out to my truck to go to work and saw the door wide open. My heart sank. Didn't even want to look inside. Then I realized I just had a senior moment and left it open.


Reminds me of the time I did some work on my 91 Dodge when I was Plumbing out in CA. You had to have the key to start it, but could remove it, leave it running and lock the door. I wanted to let it idol for a bit, so I went inside and eventually forgot about it. I can’t blame age, but beer, well maybe age. Next morning I walked out to go to work to find it sitting where I left it running and about out of gas.:wallbash:


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> That would be a whistle. Maybe a strobing flashlight might fly in front of a pro flashlight judge.


You sure about that? A whistle might violate noise pollution statutes, as well as the civil rights of the perp to not be exposed to a tinitis causing agent.

I also know the feeling of just wanting the chance to spend 5 minutes alone with the SOB, and show him various uses for a pipe wrench other than that intended by the manufacturer.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Valid point for sure! Pro whistle judge would be what you’d hope for.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I had a buddy that got a noise violation ticket because of the exhaust on a 69 mustang he bought from a USMC Captain who drove it that way for over 5 years. Enlisted are usually snit upon by LEO’s.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tango said:


> Cameras aren't the solution because you will only see the culprit with a hoodie after the burglary, by then your stuff is gone and you won't see his face. The proper way is prevention. The more hurdles he has he'll try another van. the grill in the windows are not great either and someone can also see whats inside.
> 
> What I like about my setup is that even if there isn't a lock in the hasp you don't know if there is a lock are not. The cover protects from bolt cutters and also grinders unless you want to spent 30 minutes at it. The cover protect against freezing rain. My locks are abloy pick proof too.
> 
> I wish you well Debo!


Thanks for the advice, we’ll probably go with motion detector lights and probably a camera. I’ll get better locks too, I don’t have to worry about freezing rain rusting them out. As far as the window screens/ bars go I like them for protection from what I’m carrying inside to not break the windows if the load shifts.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Sorry to hear, but you lucked out!


I definitely lucked out, I never carry my torches unless I’m doing an a/c install. I finished one Thursday and was too lazy to pull them off. I basically sacrificed $250 in torches and saved thousands in tools.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> Thanks for the advice, we’ll probably go with motion detector lights and probably a camera. I’ll get better locks too, I don’t have to worry about freezing rain rusting them out. As far as the window screens/ bars go I like them for protection from what I’m carrying inside to not break the windows if the load shifts.


I hope you have better luck with lights than the ones I got...

I had a motion detector 500 watt light at first it was great with light when going to the garage or to the trucks. But they also turned on every time a cat would go by, squirrels, skunks and raccoons. It would turn on so many times I stopped going to the window and checking outside.

Then the light would turn on when it was windy or it rained. Finally after a year or 2 the light would turn on for days or not work for days. When it rained it turned on forever. I replaced the sensor and it was better for a week then did the same thing. I replaced the whole light with a new one and it still had issues so I don't use it anymore.


----------



## limitless (Jan 5, 2018)

You need an alarm remote. Set it to ring an alarm in the house when truck is tampered with. You can use wifi and connect it to your home computer. Not so hard and pretty reliable. Can't think of anything else that will keep people out of your plumbing tools.

Brandon
Limitless Plumbing


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Stealing a working man's tools is sad commentary on our times. Years ago my shop was next to a church. One night, it got broken into and in the morning I was minus a couple thousand feet of copper tube. During a conversation with a deacon from the church a couple of days later I commented that a church, even in the roughest neighborhoods, probably doesn't have to worry about theft. He looked me in the eye and said, "A thief is a thief. He recognizes no boundaries."


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Amazing to watch one take a drone down, but unfortunately we can’t protect personally this way.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

This was probably him


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I don't care what state I am in, if I catch you stealing my stuff you'll likely get hurt with whatever I grab first.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> This was probably him


Amin Yavan...I'm in your van??:glasses:


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Someone went through my pipe tube on top of my truck last night. I'd imagine they were just looking to grab some copper, all they got was 1 stick of 1/2" M, and I'm minus a 20$ 6" female cap.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I got the puck locks today. These ones look pretty good, no drilling into the van door and no oversized brackets. https://www.slicklocks.com/productbuy.php?combo_product_id=4


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Cool, let us know what they look like installed and if you like them after a while.

Can I ask how much were they?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tango said:


> Cool, let us know what they look like installed and if you like them after a while.
> 
> Can I ask how much were they?


$185 for the 2 locks and hardware


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Debo22 said:


> I got the puck locks today. These ones look pretty good, no drilling into the van door and no oversized brackets. https://www.slicklocks.com/productbuy.php?combo_product_id=4


Those are the one I use. Bought it about 2 years ago, easy to install and so far no problems (will take pictures tomorrow).


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Installed them today. It seems like a solid system. Now I can leave my tools on the van at night again.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

First one is the side sliding door (Dodge Sprinter) and other two the rear doors.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Dan, you can't send PMs until you reach 25 posts...

My set-up is my own design and handmade, welded steel and bolted to the van.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

What I did with my trucks was use a 1/4" steel plate 4" square on the inside
of the doors with fender washers so nobody was going to pry the locks
off without removing the doors !


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> What I did with my trucks was use a 1/4" steel plate 4" square on the inside
> of the doors with fender washers so nobody was going to pry the locks
> off without removing the doors !


I can't seem to visualize your concept.

It's so easy to get into a gmc van it's not funny. Pop off the black plastic trim or even prying it and pull on the rod to open the door.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

I've seen the Puck locks and others like it but what about the driver's door and passengers? 

They just steal your truck and open it up at the chop shop.
Gm's are a breeze to steal.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

fixitright said:


> I've seen the Puck locks and others like it but what about the driver's door and passengers?
> 
> They just steal your truck and open it up at the chop shop.
> Gm's are a breeze to steal.


I have a 5/8 plywood partition and shelves behind that so the tools are safe that way.

I'm planning on putting a kill switch or two. Right now I park my daily driver in front of the van as soon as I return home. When I had my trail truck I had 2 kill switches and I put an easy bolt and I'd remove the steering wheel every night.


----------



## DDial (Dec 4, 2017)

I was there 3 months ago, side door open. Lost every major power tool. Sickening feeling. I still get sick thinking about it


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Tango said:


> I have a 5/8 plywood partition and shelves behind that so the tools are safe that way.
> 
> I'm planning on putting a kill switch or two. Right now I park my daily driver in front of the van as soon as I return home. When I had my trail truck I had 2 kill switches and I put an easy bolt and I'd remove the steering wheel every night.


What kind of ghetto do you live in? Here a lot of people don't even bother to lock their homes. I lock everything but would not bother to park a different car in front or take off a steering wheel.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

DDial said:


> I was there 3 months ago, side door open. Lost every major power tool. Sickening feeling. I still get sick thinking about it


I know the feeling, I had a beloved 4runner trailtruck stolen by a guy I knew. I walked and biked all the trails for a full week. The police called me and it was left in a field beside some businesses.

4 years ago my house was burglarized by a probable drug addict. Every day A crackhead woman would walk across the church yard where my house is, she knew my truck was gone for the day. She probably called a friend. All it took was a small prybar to wedge the deadbolt. A lot of smalls were gone but luckily he didn't take my collection. I knew she was related to the burglar, it may even be her because when she walked by I would sit and stare, take pictures and she'd just move on pretending.

Reading the next paragraphs will make you think I'm nuts but remember a collection is expensive and takes years to get piece by piece...

I was to pissed I decided I would make it so hard no one would get in unless they had a lot of time and many tools to get in. I completely removed the back wall where the door is, the wall frame is welded steel. The commercial door has been reinforced with steel plating and the handle of the door locks 5 inch dead bolts in 4 different positions with 2 custom inset pick proof deadbolts in the wall. Unless you have a quick-saw and know where to cut you ain't getting in through that door. If you force the door handle I designed it so the handle shears off.

Bars on the back windows, alarm system with motion sensors in every room. While I was working on the back door I screwed a 2x4 behind the front door until I could make a build a better one for the front. Someone tried to break in the front 5 months later. I followed the footsteps in the snow all the way to their apartment. Unfortunately the police couldn't arrest anyone since the door wasn't damaged this time.

After that I got 3 potential thieve trying to check if someone was home. When I answered the front door they had outrageous stories so I knew they were casing the place.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

The Dane said:


> What kind of ghetto do you live in? Here a lot of people don't even bother to lock their homes. I lock everything but would not bother to park a different car in front or take off a steering wheel.
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


I live across the old part of the original city where the houses are now old and low income has set in. On my side people have been renovating so it looks better.

My bbq propane tanks have been moved several times but they couldn't take off with them since they are chained.

My previous landlord had her Christmas light stolen from the front yard tree. She even said hello to a burglar at 5pm once thinking it was me who was bent over in the truck door while stealing my radio!!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

The Dane said:


> What kind of ghetto do you live in? Here a lot of people don't even bother to lock their homes. I lock everything but would not bother to park a different car in front or take off a steering wheel.
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk



I live on a 2 house street cul de sac... awesome prospect for burglars I soon found out!

Also I want to add a burglar has everything on his side. He can sell stuff to the nearest pawn shop and the owner buys in good faith so the cops can't do anything. You can only buy your stuff back if you find it. Jail sentence is a joke probably a few weeks or a few months.


----------



## Buddy (Oct 25, 2009)

2 years ago the day before Christmas I went to the Depot. Came out about 15 minutes later and noticed a Hole about 2 inches under the Passenger side door lock on my 2010 Ford Econoline and the door partially open. The Ignition had also been Tampered with. I asked the Police why NOTHING was stolen and He said Most Likely they ran out of time Because I have a VIPER alarm system that also will not allow the Vehicle to Start so they ran off or Whatever. The Interesting part is that the Police told me that the Thieves sit in cars in various Locations in the Parking lot and Communicate with one another about what you and I are doing. Some one will even FOLLOW you into the store and keep their partners in crime posted on what you are doing by cell phone. By the way Holidays are when these criminals are Busiest because they Know that we like to buy tools for Gifts for Family


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Buddy said:


> 2 years ago the day before Christmas I went to the Depot. Came out about 15 minutes later and noticed a Hole about 2 inches under the Passenger side door lock on my 2010 Ford Econoline and the door partially open. The Ignition had also been Tampered with. I asked the Police why NOTHING was stolen and He said Most Likely they ran out of time Because I have a VIPER alarm system that also will not allow the Vehicle to Start so they ran off or Whatever. The Interesting part is that the Police told me that the Thieves sit in cars in various Locations in the Parking lot and Communicate with one another about what you and I are doing. Some one will even FOLLOW you into the store and keep their partners in crime posted on what you are doing by cell phone. By the way Holidays are when these criminals are Busiest because they Know that we like to buy tools for Gifts for Family


Holy crap that's wise. I wonder how they think, after so many times you do that trick eventually you get caught. How profitable is that when you're in jail?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

So how do you like your puck locks? Do you put them back on only at night or at the store too?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Tango said:


> Holy crap that's wise. I wonder how they think, after so many times you do that trick eventually you get caught. How profitable is that when you're in jail?


It does not matter if they get caught some Judge just lets them out on bail
or probation, meanwhile they can steal THOUSANDS of DOLLARS for their drug
habits or just to live on as it is easier then having to work for money,
just remember for all the stuff they steal they only get a small portion 
back from fences or pawn shops


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tango said:


> So how do you like your puck locks? Do you put them back on only at night or at the store too?


Thanks for reminding me, I just went out and put them on. I only put them on at night. Sometimes I forget and remember later in the evening and go out and do it. I'm happy with them and on/off is easy.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

goeswiththeflow said:


> That sucks man. I've been there. I never realized what they meant when they say that you feel violated, until then. My advice is to set up a security camera. In my experience they'll be back.




i feel violated every night my wife wants to have sex


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

chonkie said:


> That sucks. You should set it up so they try again. Wait in the bushes to introduce them to whatever you are allowed to protect your property with in CA.




thats why I left cali and my C36 there. funny thing; ive been robbed more times in the sticks in illinois than in cali. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

There was a prowler last night around midnight on new years eve. I saw footstep in the snow through the kitchen window this morning going to the church shed. The puny lock busted and doors ajar. He walked 20 feet from the van and luckily for him he was lured by an empty shed and didn't cross the motion sensor instead. Luckily for me I didn't go to jail to beat someone up.

How hard can I bash a culprit before I'm considered an aggressor? You know something not lethal but hurts like hell. Like a wet towel whiplash? Bear pepper spray and some handcuffs? Hopefully the tables don't get turned on me when it happens!


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your stolen tools . I ve had several loses to theft over years but actualy been lucky it wasent worse last time someone broke in my truck damaged door and ignition switch but car wont start without a chip on the key so they didnt steal a thing. 
May the New Year bring better luck and prosperity to all


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Tango said:


> There was a prowler last night around midnight on new years eve. I saw footstep in the snow through the kitchen window this morning going to the church shed. The puny lock busted and doors ajar. He walked 20 feet from the van and luckily for him he was lured by an empty shed and didn't cross the motion sensor instead. Luckily for me I didn't go to jail to beat someone up.
> 
> How hard can I bash a culprit before I'm considered an aggressor? You know something not lethal but hurts like hell. Like a wet towel whiplash? Bear pepper spray and some handcuffs? Hopefully the tables don't get turned on me when it happens!


I installed 2- ring doorbells for the front and back doors. So far, I've only seen some stray cats and neighborhood kids knocking our trash can over. The range and clarity on these things is decent enough to make facial recognition from 40ft or so. And the peripheral ain't to bad either.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> There was a prowler last night around midnight on new years eve. I saw footstep in the snow through the kitchen window this morning going to the church shed. The puny lock busted and doors ajar. He walked 20 feet from the van and luckily for him he was lured by an empty shed and didn't cross the motion sensor instead. Luckily for me I didn't go to jail to beat someone up.
> 
> How hard can I bash a culprit before I'm considered an aggressor? You know something not lethal but hurts like hell. Like a wet towel whiplash? Bear pepper spray and some handcuffs? Hopefully the tables don't get turned on me when it happens!


thats what 00 buck from a 12 gauge is for..prowl at night, found face down at dawn..articulation is all you need to make it justified...


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

89plumbum said:


> I installed 2- ring doorbells for the front and back doors. So far, I've only seen some stray cats and neighborhood kids knocking our trash can over. The range and clarity on these things is decent enough to make facial recognition from 40ft or so. And the peripheral ain't to bad either.



Do you have to pay a monthly fee for those doorbell cameras? I don't really need cameras, they won't get in the house that's for sure... Other than that a camera would be useful for my welfare criminal neighbor, I'll be building a fence this summer to keep him from throwing snow and ruining my cedars and piling snow on the oil tank. 


I also plan on putting concrete posts in case he crashes the fence into the oil tank. He sometimes drives so fast it's nuts. He's going to run over a school child one day as the school is right in front. He's pretty quite now since he's been visited by the police at least 5 times this year(That I know of so add a couple more), 2 from me and 3 for domestic violence and the girlfriend cuffed away for unknown reason and her car towed. 

Anyway I think I'm all set about the van maybe a kill switch.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> thats what 00 buck from a 12 gauge is for..prowl at night, found face down at dawn..articulation is all you need to make it justified...


 I'd be going to jail just for showing a gun you know. And lose the plumbing licence at the same time!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I feel sorry for you guys! 

My work truck is unlocked 24/7, including the back. GPS plugged in and everything. Yes the back door of my cube is a bumpers distance from my garage door so nothing big can be moved. Heck, I’ve accidentally left my keys in the ignition overnight a handful of times. 

I live in a fairly small town, across the street from a county judge, our police patrol all the time. All our neighbors know each other and keep an eye on each other’s property.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> I'd be going to jail just for showing a gun you know. And lose the plumbing licence at the same time!


well thats one of the downfalls living in a country that hates its citizens, not that the democraps here dont want to do the same thing, but at least we have a constitutional Amendment to protect citizens to bear arms, and thats always under attack by the libatards and left..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> I feel sorry for you guys!
> 
> My work truck is unlocked 24/7, including the back. GPS plugged in and everything. Yes the back door of my cube is a bumpers distance from my garage door so nothing big can be moved. Heck, I’ve accidentally left my keys in the ignition overnight a handful of times.
> 
> I live in a fairly small town, across the street from a county judge, our police patrol all the time. All our neighbors know each other and keep an eye on each other’s property.



I keep my truck in my back yard area and my whole yard has 6ft stockade fence and well lite at night, for 2 reasons, to see if anyone is there and good sight to take a shot...but criminals just like animals have a 6th sense on where they may die if they trespass...:devil3:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I think I'll junk those never working 500 watt motion lights that I have and find an LED parking lot light that runs from dusk to dawn.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> I think I'll junk those never working 500 watt motion lights that I have and find an LED parking lot light that runs from dusk to dawn.


I buy the dusk to dawn sensor and then incorporate it onto a light that I like and it seems to hold up longer than lights with the sensor built into the light, and when mine breaks I can just replace the sensor easy..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I buy the dusk to dawn sensor and then incorporate it onto a light that I like and it seems to hold up longer than lights with the sensor built into the light, and when mine breaks I can just replace the sensor easy..


I bought and replaced the motion sensor on mine and it started to work only when it wanted to. My electrical is fine, I rechecked and it was wired properly so I bought a new light and after a few days it stated to act up again. When it rained or high humidity it would run forever during the day and shut off at night or vice versa.

This time it's going to be a dusk to dawn. 500 watts is going to cost probably 50$ a month so I'll look for LED's.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Tango said:


> Do you have to pay a monthly fee for those doorbell cameras?


It was $100 for the unit. Free standard features include motion and doorbell activation that allows you to see and communicate with whoever is on the other side. For 3$ per month, it will record a short video every time it activates and store it for about 2 months. 

I set one up for my dad in Orlando, and linked it to my devices. You must have wifi for this to work.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

89plumbum said:


> It was $100 for the unit. Free standard features include motion and doorbell activation that allows you to see and communicate with whoever is on the other side. For 3$ per month, it will record a short video every time it activates and store it for about 2 months.
> 
> I set one up for my dad in Orlando, and linked it to my devices. You must have wifi for this to work.



We got one of these things on the front door and they work pretty well...

The only downside is when a racoon comes a calling at 3 in the monring and sets it off and makes the wifes phone ring to say it saw motion...

they certainly cant hurt and I have thought about putting one on the back yard door too......

I also went to sams club and bought the video suveylance for around the house and it records all the time too.....

I had this picture made up and have laminated it to sheets of plastic and posted them on all sides of our house and business.....
they seem to work very well--- 


theives dont want to deal with a house with video cameras everywhere

https://photos.app.goo.gl/twvtNuwFkKA42R1k6


..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

My battery motion sensor in the tree is a straight beam and high enough so that raccoons, cats, squirrel don't trip it.

I also have real house alarm in the garage and shed. I had to turn them off. 3 am in a deep sleep and the alarm goes off screaming in your ears and throughout house. The covers flew to the ceiling jumping out of bed with a loud yelp I was literally on the verge of a heart attack the first time it blared out. The alarm horn is over 100 decibels. I almost died. Turn out mice would trigger them. After half a dozen jump scares I stopped using it.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> My battery motion sensor in the tree is a straight beam and high enough so that raccoons, cats, squirrel don't trip it.
> 
> I also have real house alarm in the garage and shed. I had to turn them off. 3 am in a deep sleep and the alarm goes off screaming in your ears and throughout house. The covers flew to the ceiling jumping out of bed with a loud yelp I was literally on the verge of a heart attack the first time it blared out. The alarm horn is over 100 decibels. I almost died. Turn out mice would trigger them. After half a dozen jump scares I stopped using it.



you need to turn down the sensitivity on the motion detectors, mine are adjustable, so larger animals will trip them but not mice, but a spider or bug inside the motion detector will set it off if it crosses the eye..and dont have the siren inside the house if your home when its one, put it on a switch so if you go out you can set the alarm and blast the ears of anyone entering..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you need to turn down the sensitivity on the motion detectors, mine are adjustable, so larger animals will trip them but not mice, but a spider or bug inside the motion detector will set it off if it crosses the eye..and dont have the siren inside the house if your home when its one, put it on a switch so if you go out you can set the alarm and blast the ears of anyone entering..


Freaking city will give us a 150$ or 250$ fine if the horn is outside because of the noise. It's the reason alarm companies put it indoors, he put mine in the duct by my bedroom! A switch is a good idea. I no longer pay the alarm company after my 5 year contract. They would take an hour and a half to show up. They only had 2 patrols for the 2 cities thats spans maybe 75-100 km wide.

There a second high pitch horn in the garage, it's an ear piercing eeeeeee. It's so strong I literally freeze a few second stunned when it triggers.

I haven't turned on the alarm in over a year and a half.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Freaking city will give us a 150$ or 250$ fine if the horn is outside because of the noise. It's the reason alarm companies put it indoors, he put mine in the duct by my bedroom! A switch is a good idea. I no longer pay the alarm company after my 5 year contract. They would take an hour and a half to show up. They only had 2 patrols for the 2 cities thats spans maybe 75-100 km wide.
> 
> There a second high pitch horn in the garage, it's an ear piercing eeeeeee. It's so strong I literally freeze a few second stunned when it triggers.
> 
> I haven't turned on the alarm in over a year and a half.


here the alarm company notifies the police and they respond...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> here the alarm company notifies the police and they respond...


The alarm company would alert the cops, first false alarm is free, all the other are billed several hundreds of dollars. Cops would take between 10 minutes to 2 hours depending on their volume of calls. With motion sensors I'd get about a false alarm every 2-3 months when I was away.

Then I took the option for their own security patrol for an extra 5$ a month. I had a few false alarms and they would show up an hour and a half later. After I complained a few times they supposedly switched to another patrol. By then my contract was up and I closed my account.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> The alarm company would alert the cops, first false alarm is free, all the other are billed several hundreds of dollars. Cops would take between 10 minutes to 2 hours depending on their volume of calls. With motion sensors I'd get about a false alarm every 2-3 months when I was away.
> 
> Then I took the option for their own security patrol for an extra 5$ a month. I had a few false alarms and they would show up an hour and a half later. After I complained a few times they supposedly switched to another patrol. By then my contract was up and I closed my account.


 unless you have neighbors that will look around when the alarm goes off, other than the noise scaring away the burglars they know how much time they have to ransack and steal...a quick armed response solves most issues...
my place upstate I have a friend that gets called if the alarm goes off along with me and 911, I have cameras all around the house also..my friend responds heavily armed...if its just a motion and no outer door breaks I give all a disregard as a false alarm..never got a fine yet..probably because the alarm company is owner by the sheriffs sister..it pays to know people..LOL


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Tango said:


> There was a prowler last night around midnight on new years eve. I saw footstep in the snow through the kitchen window this morning going to the church shed. The puny lock busted and doors ajar. He walked 20 feet from the van and luckily for him he was lured by an empty shed and didn't cross the motion sensor instead. Luckily for me I didn't go to jail to beat someone up.
> 
> How hard can I bash a culprit before I'm considered an aggressor? You know something not lethal but hurts like hell. Like a wet towel whiplash? Bear pepper spray and some handcuffs? Hopefully the tables don't get turned on me when it happens!


A Plumber in Los Angeles, back in the 90's went to Prison for shooting a man
caught stealing from one of his plumbing trucks, he was inside of the
truck when shot, :devil3:

Of course that would not happen in Texas, here we would give the Plumber a Medal for good shooting ! :biggrin:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> A Plumber in Los Angeles, back in the 90's went to Prison for shooting a man
> caught stealing from one of his plumbing trucks, ke was inside the of the
> truck when shot, :devil3:
> 
> ...


 its all how you articulate ..you can only use deadly physical force to protect a life..so if you state you shot someone for stealing your going to jail..if you state you feared for your life and the criminal threatened to kill you and you shoot and kill him your a hero....dead men tell no tales and make sure theres no video that will show different...
you confront someone in your van you must state you feared for your life and he said he would kill you and you thought he had a weapon and you didnt have anytime to retreat out of the van..but before you say anything to anyone...get a lawyer on your side...


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> its all how you articulate ..you can only use deadly physical force to protect a life..so if you state you shot someone for stealing your going to jail..if you state you feared for your life and the criminal threatened to kill you and you shoot and kill him your a hero....dead men tell no tales and make sure theres no video that will show different...
> you confront someone in your van you must state you feared for your life and he said he would kill you and you thought he had a weapon and you didnt have anytime to retreat out of the van..but before you say anything to anyone...get a lawyer on your side...


----------

